
Receiving a Telugu character causes CoreText to crash iOS - Ice_cream_suit
http://www.mobileworld.it/2018/02/14/carattere-indiano-crash-iphone-mac-ipad-144881/
======
Ice_cream_suit
"The error we are talking about presents an Indian character that, if received
or simply pasted in a text field, can lead to crashes of applications or the
entire operating system.

To be precise it is a character of the Telugu language , a Central-Southern
Dravidian language spoken in India by about 70 million people."

" the Telugu text bomb when sent to an Apple device causes a malfunction in
the CoreText, which is a library of software routines to help apps display
text on screens.

The malfunction then causes CoreText to access memory that is invalid, which
forces the operating system to force shut down any affected application or
even the SpringBoard – a core part of the iOS – if the character finds its way
to the notifications screen."

"When converting the Telugu character to HTML entities, it is broken up into 5
different unicode characters.

However, one of those characters is &#8204: a zero-width non-joiner. This is
the cause of the crash."

Telugu Script :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telugu_script](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telugu_script)

